# Car-L" meets the lions



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Got an email from "Planet 5D" with the below video ... thought some of you might like it.
Forgetting about the brand ... lets enjoy the happiness (of photographing awesome wild life) shared by these 3 guys on the field
"Car-L" meets the lions


----------



## Eldar (Nov 24, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

A pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi.
Wow, what superb pictures of such fantastic creatures, how else would you get those and live to see them!
Thank you so much for posting this. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice. Reminds me of some of the things I saw in the National Geographic Masters of Photography series in iTunes University. Anyone else watch these series? If not, I can highly recommend!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/masters-of-photography/id442516323


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 28, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Very nice. Reminds me of some of the things I saw in the National Geographic Masters of Photography series in iTunes University. Anyone else watch these series? If not, I can highly recommend!
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/masters-of-photography/id442516323


Awesome ... thanks for sharing.


----------

